# Oriskany on Friday



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

I hit the Mighty O on Firday with a few friends from work. The seas were less than 2' and we had a great ride out. At the Mighty O, there were several charter guys already on site and I asked one of the skippers about locations of the mooring balls and he immediately offered to let me tie up to his stern and use his down line...I was shocked to say the least. I don't recall the boat name, but the word Tech was part of the name.

Visibility at the surface was under 20', but once we got past the 40' mark it improved to about 50'. We slipped down to 135' on 28% and cruised around the deck. I didn't bring my speargun, expecting too many divers around for a safe shot, and of course I saw a 30-ish lb AJ cruise by about 10' away. We did a 1 hour surface interval and on the second dive I brought down my anchor line so Chris could leave when his divers surfaced. The second dive was to about 110' on 32%, mostly around the second level of the conning tower. Lots of pretty fish, crabs, and the like, on both dives. BTW, the current was really ripping, especially on the second dive.

One thing for sure...I will never fish that wreck...just asking to get cut offs with all those jumbo cudas hanging around.There was someguy in a Silvertonbottom dropping in the middle of everything. He was safe and moved slowly around the dive boats, but he ought to have known he wasn't going to catch a thing with all the divers around.

One last note...Bay Breeze Aquatic Center was very accomodating for the Nitrox fills, but they accidentally filled me to 3000 instead of 3300 (I dive AL 100s), so I got short changed by about 5-10 minutes on each dive. My fault really as I should have brought my spare pressure gauge and checked them when I picked them up.

Harry


----------



## fishprintingfool (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Harry, that sounds great!



My fishing partner took the GB out to the mighty "O" a month back or so, with some friends to do a dive. They found the same to be true...one of the charter boats offered to let them tie on. They were surprised, and excited to say the least. It really worked out well for them.



Cheers,



Mike


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Harry,

I've come across the same charter boat... Tech-Rec or Rec-Tech... something like that.

Real nice guy! He's let us tie off to him before also.

Felix


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

"""" <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>My fishing partner took the GB out to the mighty "O" a month back or so, with some friends to do a dive. They found the same to be true...one of the charter boats offered to let them tie on. They were surprised, and excited to say the least. It really worked out well for them."""

That wouldn't surprise me at all. I'm sure with all the charters out there most are great people. It's the FEW that are not and hence get bashed here. Just like the recreational fishermen, or the Jet-Skiers.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

"One last note...Bay Breeze Aquatic Center was very accomodating for the Nitrox fills, but they accidentally filled me to 3000 instead of 3300 (I dive AL 100s), so I got short changed by about 5-10 minutes on each dive. My fault really as I should have brought my spare pressure gauge and checked them when I picked them up."

You did analyze your nitrox tanks beforetaking them?


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words Harry and NICE BOAT you have! Always happy to have someone tie off to mesince trying to anchor/tie in to the "O" for a dive can be a challenge, especiallywhen it's crowded. I always send someone down to tie in directly to the dive site andbecause youwere very considerate, you are welcome to tie off to me anytime! I run a 35 footer for 6-person dive charters on weekends and work a "real job" during the week. You are right about fish populations finally growing on the "O"...I'm seeing more shootable size fish every trip although they are mostly away from the island or below 140' due to all the diving activity on the island/tower. Stay safe!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you had some fun Harry!

And glad to see you are a member now JSeaWatch. I have seen you out on the water several times when you had a charter. I have been with Dalton with the 25 foot Dusky, and we have chatted.:toast


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Corpsman,

Yes, I did indeed analyze them, but the analyzer they use does not incorporate any type of pressure gauge. Theirtape on the tank showed theywere right on for the mix, but read 3300 PSI and they weren't close (slightly less than 3000).

Chris,

Thanks again, and hopefully I'll get to return the favor some day and let you tie off to me.

Harry


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Bay Breeze made it right today...3 free fills to make up for the short fills. Turns out their pressure gauge was off by 300+ PSI.

Harry


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Thats cool.


----------

